# Benefit show for the peaks and orther scared sites



## rezmutts (Aug 29, 2011)

Were having a diverse show to raise awareness of the desecration of scared sites and other forms of social equalities for a better future for the next generation.If Ur interested and Willing to donate Ur time or got a band. Will happen at my house on Sep. 17 Tsaile,AZ just get backed to me for more details..


----------

